

Dropbox Bans BitTorrent Startup Boxopus Over Piracy Concerns - Kenan
https://torrentfreak.com/dropbox-bans-bittorrent-startup-boxopus-over-piracy-concerns-120626/

======
relaunched
I feel terrible for the people who worked on Boxopus, but I find it hard to
believe this very outcome wasn't evaluated during basic risk management.

There have been no shortage of companies built 100% on someone else's platform
and the realities surrounding what happens when your access is turned off.

------
Kenan
Also: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4164347>

